# sustituir pilas por bateria 12v



## Guille DJ (Sep 18, 2009)

wenas os comento el problema 

soy fotografo aficionado a la electronica, y quiero sustituir las pilas de mi flash por una bateria externa de 12v tal como las que llevan las alarmas, o los dispositivos antiapagones (SAI) de los ordenadores, las pilas duran unos 150 destellos a maxima potencia, por lo que si no quiero cargar con 20 pilas recargables, me hago un invento. los flashes funcionan a 6v, quiero regular 12v a 6v y de alguna forma que los A de la bateria grande no fundan mi flash.
que me deciis¿? vaya que lo conecte y lo pase de vueltas  jajajaj un saludo a todos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 18, 2009)

Hola

Por qué no utilizas una batería de 6V. no hay en tu localidad?
por otra parte, si el flash requiere cuando mucho de 1 Amp. puedes utilizar un regulador de 3 terminales, este sería el LM7806.
Las hojas de datos donde puedes ver como conectarlo las encuentras aquí:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Cacho (Sep 18, 2009)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Por qué no utilizas una batería de 6V. no hay en tu localidad?


+1




MrCarlos dijo:


> ...puedes utilizar un regulador de 3 terminales, este sería el LM7806.


Si usás uno de estos, tené en cuenta que la mitad de la potencia de la batería la disipará el regulador.
Pensá que tiene que bajar la tensión a la mitad con una corriente X, con lo que la mitad de la carga irá al flash y la otra mitad se transformará en calor en el regulador. No es un gran negocio si lo que buscás es rendimiento.
Hay una línea de reguladores de este estilo que trabajan como switching (el modelo se me escapa de la memoria) y son mucho más eficientes, aunque igual un poco vas a desperdiciar.

Reitero mi voto por usar una de 6V (o dos)

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 18, 2009)

+1 Usar batería de 6v 10Ah en vez de la de 12v 7Ah.
Suponiendo que las pilas de "máxima potencia" son las de 2700mAh, he visto fotógrafos "profesionales" que se dejan engañar por el precio y usan pilas de 3600mAh totalmente falsificadas, en fin, llevas 20, las usas de a 4 osea que tenes 5 juegos:
5 × 2,7Ah = 13.5Ah
5 × 2,5Ah = 12.5Ah
5 × 2,3Ah = 11.5Ah
5 × 2,1Ah = 10,5Ah
5 × 2000mAh = 10 Ah.
¿Me seguís? Lo que te quiero decir es que vas a tener que llevar aparte de la batería de 10A 1 o 2 juegos de pilas, según que pilas uses, para tener el mismo rendimiento...
*Edit 1*:Antes de editar supuse que 6v 10Ah era mas potencia que 12v 7Ah
*Edit 2*:Siguiendo con el razonamiento de la potencia:
4 pilas recargables no son 6v, en la comparación puede saltar una diferencia significativa, así que hay que convertir todo a potencia antes de comparar.
12v 7Ah = 84 Wh
6v 10Ah = 60 Wh
6v 4,2Ah = 25.2 Wh
5 × 2,7Ah × 4,8v = 64.8 Wh
5 × 2,5Ah × 4,8v = 60.0 Wh
5 × 2,3Ah × 4,8v = 55.2 Wh
5 × 2,1Ah × 4,8v = 50.4 Wh
5 × 2,0Ah × 4,8v = 48.0 Wh
¿Cuanto consume el flash? Puede andar un LM2576 con la batería de 12v como el quería.


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 19, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:


> +1 Usar batería de 6v 10Ah en vez de la de 12v 7Ah.
> Suponiendo que las pilas de "máxima potencia" son las de 2700mAh, he visto fotógrafos "profesionales" que se dejan engañar por el precio y usan pilas de 3600mAh totalmente falsificadas, en fin, llevas 20, las usas de a 4 osea que tenes 5 juegos:
> 5 × 2,7Ah = 13.5Ah
> 5 × 2,5Ah = 12.5Ah
> ...



no entiendo muy bien tu primer planteamiento, el de que aparte de la bateria grande tenga que llevar un juego de pilas, para sacar el mayor rendimiento a los flashes, por otro lado el flash se alimenta con 4 pilas AAA 1,5v lo que es igual a 1,5 v x 4 = 6v y si uso pilas recargables, seria 1,2v x 4 = 4,8v por lo que ya estoy perdiendo ahi velocidad en la carga, bien, no habia caido en lo de la bateria de 6v, ahora se me plantea el siguiente problema, cada flash lleva un dispositivo que se alimenta con 3v que es el encargado de hacer que este prenda en el momento adecuado, la idea seria usar la bateria 6v para alimentar directamente el flash ahi no hay mayor problema, y luego bajar a 3v para alimentar el disparador, voy a preguntar el precio de las baterias y a que A funcionan, aver que me comentan, un saludo y gracias.

aver si alguien me dibuja un esquemita para bajar de 6v a 3v en modo seguro


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 20, 2009)

weno pues la cosa esta asi mas o menos, he calculado que:

a 5v la carga en A es de 4,5 y la R de 1,1111111111111111111 ohm, por lo que si damos por hecho que la R es 1,111111111111 el voltaje 6V y aplicamos la ley de ohm

V/R = I6/1.11111....=5,4A aprox

el circuito que funciona a 3V apenas tiene consumo como bajo los 6V a 3V con un circuito sencillo, he estado buscando algun LM7803 pero no encuentro datasheet asi que doy por exo que en españa la disponibilidad de este componente es nula.

alguien me ayuda con el tema plsss¿?¿?¿?


----------

